# اسئله عن جاذبيه الارض والقمر



## eng mohamoud11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم لدي عدد من الاسئله
ارجو الاجابه عنها وهي: 
لماذا لاتنجذب الاجسام التي علي سطح القمر لجاذبيه القمر؟؟ 
وعلي اي ارتفاع تساوي جاذبيه الارض صفر؟؟...
ومثلا اذا دخلت هذا الارتفاع فكيف اعود الي جاذبيه الارض؟؟

تحياتي لكم


----------



## نشبة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

لماذا لاتنجذب الاجسام التي علي سطح القمر لجاذبيه القمر؟؟ 
ومن قال لك أنها لا تنجذب؟!!
الصخور والتربة التي على سطح القمر لماذا لا تطير بالفضاء

وعلي اي ارتفاع تساوي جاذبيه الارض صفر؟؟...
أعتقد
ارتفاع كبير جدا جدا يتجاوز القمر (لإن القمر يدور على الأرض بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية)
ربما يصل للصفر إذا وجد الجسم بين جاذبيتين في منطقة معينة (مثلا بين جاذبية الأرض و الزهرة)
وأظنه يستحيل أن يبقى جسم معلق بالفضاء دون أن يتأثر بأي جاذبية

ومثلا اذا دخلت هذا الارتفاع فكيف اعود الي جاذبيه الارض؟؟
 تقوم بدفع نفسك (بإطلاق صواريخ بالإتجاه المعاكس مثلا) لترجع إلى مجال الأرض


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ماهو تفسير ظهور رجال الفضاء كاجسام حره في سطح القمر ولماذا لايلتصغون بالقمر لكي نفسر انجذابهم لجاذبيته؟؟


----------



## نشبة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اللقطات اللتي ظهرت واضح فيها أن الرجل يقفز ثم يرجع فيقفز أخرى (هكذا طريقة المشي)
فهذاا دليل على الجاذبية
لو لم يكن هناك جاذبية لما رجع بعد القفزة

مع أنني من أنصار نظرية أنه لم يصل البشر إلى القمر بل كانت تمثيلية أمريكية الهدف منها استنزاف روسيا بالحرب الباردة

فلو أنهم وصلوا حقيقة فلماذا لم يذهبوا مرة أخرى مع تقدم التقنية و التكنلوجيا


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال لا تجيب عنه إلا ناسا...


----------

